# testing my new sig



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

test


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Didnt work?

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sarge if you actually go to your geocities page and right click on your picture then click on properties it gives the url of the picture as: http://www.geocities.com/nixonra/sportsmans_outing1.jpg 

If you then surround that with img /img tags you get:









Hope this helps.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

You better practice!! After tuning in my gun with my handloads, I am shooting in the 9 or 10 ring 8-9 times out of 10. I have shot groups of 5 while hitting the X twice out of ten shots. Yes, the X!! Also, I hit the small end of a bowling pin at 300 yards. What a trip!!!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

If I blow up as much powder as you have been I won't be worried. The problem is that I don't burn that much powder, therefore I must sometimes depend on experience to pull me through.(luck as it were)

I like to outshoot folks but anyone who has put the effort in that you have, deserves to beat me. (but you gotta eat your wheaties)

BTW a very generous person on this site has offered to work my trigger for me, and right after gun season I'm going to try to take him up on it. Hopefully I'll have a new scope to have him put on it too. Then I'll go burn up some powder, and then we'll just see.

Also, I have a Jap 6.5X50 carbine. If I purchase a set of dies and give them to you, might you be willing to load some ammo for me? 6.5X50 is mighty expensive to buy in the store.

C ya

------------------
Sarge









[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 09-01-2000).]


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I am more than willing to load some shells for you, it is a lot of fun. I have made about 300 rounds so far and man does it make shooting fun. Now I dont have to go out and buy $25 boxes of shells to shoot up in 30 minutes. I can just shoot and have fun!! Just drop me a line if/when you are interested.


----------

